# Happy Birthday Sonrise Farm (Talitha)



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Happy 17th Birthday :greengrin: 
:stars: :birthday: arty: :gift: :balloons: :bday:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :birthday: arty: :gift: :gift:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Talitha have a happy happy blessed birthday!!! :leap:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:birthday: :gift: arty: :bday:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

:birthday: :gift: :stars: :balloons: arty: :birthday:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday!

Lotsa fun :gift: wished your way for a very special :stars: day!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Happy Happy Birthday.

I hope you have a wonderful day. :gift: arty: :birthday:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*

Hope it's a great one arty:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:balloons: arty: HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! arty: :balloons:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday!! :balloons:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Have a wonderful :stars: :birthday: :stars:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

:balloons: arty: :birthday: :gift: :balloons:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow! Thankyou everyone! :grouphug:. 
My siblings woke me up this morning to sing me a 'dumbo' version of happy birthday ending with happy birthday tap-ah-tunia instead of dumbo jr, which my mother thought hillarious. . . Thankyou! I'm glad I've made it this far!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday! :birthday: 

That was nice of your siblings to wake you up in such a way. :slapfloor:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Talitha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:birthday: :birthday: :gift: arty: :balloons:


----------

